# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Allergie-bestrijding

## Lenard

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Veel vage gezondheidsklachten worden veroorzaakt door allergieën. Dat weten we uit eigen ervaring. Inmiddels zijn wij verlost van onze allergieën dankzij NAET-therapie, en we hadden er een heleboel. Wat ons en heel veel anderen is gelukt, lukt jou ook. Wil je meer weten, lees dan de ervaringsverhalen over verschillende allergieën en de bestrijding daarvan op onze site: www.allergie-weg.nl.
Groetjes Lenard

----------


## Lenard

*www.Allergie-weg.nl*
Als je dit leest, denk je wellicht cynisch: die denkt er wel makkelijk over. Maar wij (Marjan, Lenard en kids) hadden zelf last van de nodige allergieën en zijn er eigenlijk vrij simpel vanaf gekomen. Zo simpel, dat je eigenlijk denkt: dat bestaat niet. Toch maar geprobeerd, en nu, een half jaar later zijn we bijna van al onze allergieën af. Geen pillen, geen naalden.*

Hallo, welkom op onze eigen website. Onze website hebben we geheel gewijd aan *NAET*, Nambudripad&#39;s Allergie Eliminatie Techniek. Nadat we een groot gedeelte van zowel het reguliere als het alternatieve circuit hadden doorlopen, kwamen we terecht bij NAET.*

Wij hebben zoveel baat gehad bij deze behandelmethode dat we er een beetje fan van zijn geworden.*We hopen dat jij je ook over laat halen om ook NAET-therapie te gaan doen, want we wensen jouw ook veel energie en een goede gezondheid toe. Wellicht wordt je net zo enthousiast wordt als wij. NAET werkt overigens niet alleen tegen (reguliere) allergieën.

----------

